

Someone Just Found an Embeddable Google +1 Button - It Works - Jsarokin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/31/omg-someone-just-found-an-embeddable-google-1-button-%E2%80%93-and-it-works/

======
trotsky
Good job keeping up your journalistic standards in your headlines, TC.

~~~
robinwauters
I read somewhere that the more braincells one has, the easier it is for a
person to recognize sarcasm.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Sarcasm is _awesome!_

------
aw3c2
Direct link:
[http://www.yvoschaap.com/weblog/the_google_1_button_discover...](http://www.yvoschaap.com/weblog/the_google_1_button_discovered)

------
ck2
Ah so here it is

[https://madrelease.google.com/_/doodad/button?url=http://new...](https://madrelease.google.com/_/doodad/button?url=http://news.ycombinator.com&height=100)

[https://ssl.gstatic.com/s2/oz/images/stars/po/ESAPv1/buttonS...](https://ssl.gstatic.com/s2/oz/images/stars/po/ESAPv1/buttonSprite.png)

Ugh so now we are going to see those everywhere.

Google basically will now be able to track you across every last site, even if
they don't use analytics or adsense.

One more thing for adblock I guess.

~~~
tonfa
My guess would be that the number of sites having a +1 button and not using
analytics is __very __small.

------
jcapote
ZOMG!!!

------
zachahack
All those poor single people..

